# Class A LTC questions



## Redleg13D (May 19, 2007)

I maybe hired by a security company in the near future, so to anyone who could answer any of these...

1) How do I find the course necessary to meet the requirement? 

2) After I take the course and submit the paperwork; what is the typical time line for approval? (if such a thing exists)

3) Does having a condition letter of employment make a difference? 

4) Does having a security clearance (secret) make a difference?

Thanks


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

All answered below



Redleg13D said:


> I maybe hired by a security company in the near future, so to anyone who could answer any of these...
> 
> 1) How do I find the course necessary to meet the requirement?
> Check with your local PD or with goal.org
> ...


----------

